# new here, looking for this AWESOME MASK



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi. I am new here, I hope this forum is better than my last forum. I LOVE horses!!!!
I have a black TWH who I love with all my heart, he is my first horse, bought him when he was 6 and he is the BEST thing I have ever done for myself.
I have a question about where to find this mask...anyone know where I should post this question or where I should look for this mask? I HAVE to have it for my horse for halloween!
thanks 

Custom Leather Mask Turns Your Horse INTO A DRAGON | Geekologie







]


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish I could help, but WOW that is insane! :-o


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is very nice


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That's BAD A!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Doesn't look like it's available in the US, and even if it was it wouldn't be cheap. That isn't some mass produced mask. 

Looks like the place that sells them is out of Germany, and it's an adult sex site. Those adult fantasy shops are expensive, especially the niche ones that appeal to The Other Pony Club.


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks all! It IS an awesome mask, isn't it? I am obsessed with getting it but I may have to make one instead since, like speedracer says, it comes from a weird German website and I can't even get a price quote on it!
I have some ideas...a friend suggested a racing hood with foam over it, someone else suggested getting a half mask (don't think so...) and I was thinking of starting out with a long nose black fly mask dipped in something to make it stiff and putting fleece or something soft inside like the real mask...any other ideas out there?? it's gonna look a little like this guy:twisted: haha


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am confused, in the article you linked, it lists the company that sells it. Send them an email, most German's speak pretty good English.


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

AlexS said:


> I am confused, in the article you linked, it lists the company that sells it. Send them an email, most German's speak pretty good English.


email has been sent, I'm not expecting much tho..


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome 

That is one crazy mask... not a clue where you would go besides the website, but sometimes it's hard to deal with overseas shops... wish you luck though


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Weird - I found some info on it. It took 5 months to make the mask per the website. His human costumes seem to cost 1000 euros on up, so I can imagine that the custom horse one would be double that at least since it took 5 months to make and was made of leather!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Doesn't look like it's available in the US, and even if it was it wouldn't be cheap. That isn't some mass produced mask.
> 
> Looks like the place that sells them is out of Germany, and it's an adult sex site. Those adult fantasy shops are expensive, especially the niche ones that appeal to The Other Pony Club.


Oh yeah, I saw that when I googled the mask; although refrained from posting it here :b
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

That's awesome! I imagine it would take awhile to get it on the average horse though!


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

I am accepting the fact that I may have to make this fantastic mask myself...I have some ideas, starting with a black draft size fly mask :wink:
I've been known to be pretty creative, used to make all my kids costumes so I think I could do this...obviously not as perfect as the original but I think I could do a decent job...I'm going to clip red horns/spikes all down his mane ( I think) for more dragon appeal, lol if anyone has ANY ideas, they are more than welcome!
thanks!


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

well....finally got a response from my German Master Mask Maker..apparently for the low low price of $2650 (and up!), and appointments/fittings to see my horse at least 3 times, AND a 6 month headstart, I could get this awesome horse dragon mask!! Soooo I am making it myself....I will post pics when the finished product is completed for anyone interested


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I have a Tennessee Walker too--I don't know that she'd put up with that mask though. I'd sure love to try! As far as I have gone with a "head ornament" is putting gloves on her ears. That is toooo funny.


----------

